# Application qui se ferme brutalement



## Play DVD (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour 

J'ai un problème plutôt très énervant. J'ai des plantages coup sur coup de n'importe quel application. Safari, Word, Itunes... 

La souris ne bouge plus pendant une seconde et l'application se ferme entièrement et quand je relance il a tout effacé, et il ouvre comme si c'était la première fois juste après l'installation de l'application.
Et il me dit que l'application à été fermer inopinément et envoyer un rapport à Apple.

A signaler que le disque dur est neuf de un mois et il y a eu une réinstallation de Leopard.

Y a t il quelque chose a faire avec se problème ? 

Merci  


(Power Mac G5, Leopard 10.5.4, 2X2Ghz, 3Go ram)


----------



## ntx (8 Septembre 2008)

Commence par faire un tour dans la console pour voir ce qui s'y dit


----------



## Play DVD (9 Septembre 2008)

Euh oui, il y a 4000 ligne de message.

Qu est ce que je doit comprendre avec tout ça, parce que ça ressemble à des lignes de code destiné a Apple.


----------



## ntx (9 Septembre 2008)

Il doit bien y avoir des messages relatifs aux applications qui ont planté avec un début et une fin qui ne fait pas 4000 lignes  Donc donnes en nous un qu'on voit ce qu'il raconte.


----------



## Play DVD (9 Septembre 2008)

ok, alors je sais pas si c'est ça. 

Mais la date et l'heure a correspond a un plantage.

Dans FICHIERS LOG --> system.log il dit :

Sep  8 14:30:01: --- last message repeated 3 times ---
Sep  8 14:39:01 Macintosh ReportCrash[259]: [CrashReport _extractBinaryImageInfoUsingSymbolicator] caught exception: Library in dyld shared cache does not match version on disk. {\n    VMUSignatureArchitecture = <VMUArchitecture: 0x131870> 0x12,0xa 32b - BigEndian;\n    VMUSignatureModifiedTime = 2007-09-24 06:59:41 +0200;\n    VMUSignaturePath = "/System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL";\n    VMUSignatureSegmentAddresses =     (\n        <VMURegion: 0x53f420> __TEXT SEGMENT [0x95825000 -> 0x95836000],\n        <VMURegion: 0x53f440> __DATA SEGMENT [0xa0986000 -> 0xa0988000],\n        <VMURegion: 0x53f400> __LINKEDIT SEGMENT [0x97176000 -> 0x9910f000]\n    );\n    VMUSignatureType = "VMUSignatureType-Header-MachO";\n    VMUSignatureUUID = <ab2f91cf b4e503d2 516df448 52c35e81>;\n} (\n    2471415276,\n    2456094572,\n    515132,\n    524716,\n    523020,\n    16376,\n    12136,\n    39376,\n    47044,\n    46516,\n    2527652304,\n    44240,\n    2527463004\n)
Sep  8 14:39:02 Macintosh ReportCrash[259]: Formulating crash report for process iTunes[258]
Sep  8 14:39:03 Macintosh ReportCrash[259]: Saved crashreport to /Users/CuisinesVisions/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/iTunes_2008-09-08-143900_Macintosh.crash using uid: 501 gid: 501, euid: 501 egid: 501
Sep  8 14:39:03 Macintosh com.apple.launchd[82] ([0x0-0x28028].com.apple.iTunes[258]): Exited abnormally: Bus error
Sep  8 14:40:30 Macintosh /usr/sbin/ocspd[264]: starting


----------



## Play DVD (9 Septembre 2008)

Voila, il vien de me faire un nouveau plantage, et voici se qu'il me propose d'envoyer à apple :





Process:         Safari [594]
Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier:      com.apple.Safari
Version:         3.1.2 (5525.20.1)
Build Info:      WebBrowser-55252001~1
Code Type:       PPC (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [82]

Date/Time:       2008-09-09 19:44:57.517 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.4 (9E17)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000059
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   com.apple.WebCore             	0x95257e48 WebCore:ynamicNodeList::length() const + 120
1   SyndicationUI                 	0x00183f10 -[SafariSyndication _linksFromDOM:baseURL:] + 92
2   SyndicationUI                 	0x00183d60 -[SafariSyndication feedLinksFromDOM:baseURL:] + 44
3   com.apple.Safari              	0x00026510 0x1000 + 152848
4   com.apple.Safari              	0x00027b0c 0x1000 + 158476
5   com.apple.WebKit              	0x93f43a98 CallDelegate(objc_object* (*)(objc_object*, objc_selector*, ...), WebView*, objc_object*, objc_selector*, objc_object*) + 248
6   com.apple.WebKit              	0x93f4b89c WebFrameLoaderClient::dispatchDidFinishLoad() + 92
7   com.apple.WebCore             	0x951a6950 WebCore::FrameLoader::checkLoadCompleteForThisFrame() + 880
8   com.apple.WebCore             	0x951a6594 WebCore::FrameLoader::recursiveCheckLoadComplete() + 420
9   com.apple.WebCore             	0x9522b420 WebCore:ocumentLoader::removeSubresourceLoader(WebCore::ResourceLoader*) + 320
10  com.apple.WebCore             	0x9527a5dc WebCore::SubresourceLoader::didFinishLoading() + 172
11  com.apple.Foundation          	0x965d4748 _NSURLConnectionDidFinishLoading + 120
12  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90d2bdb4 sendDidFinishLoadingCallback + 196
13  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90d46d7c handleCacheResponseIsValid + 192
14  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90d28c44 _CFURLConnectionSendCallbacks + 1392
15  com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90d28660 muxerSourcePerform + 188
16  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f2a4 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1104
17  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9232f72c RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 264
18  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9232f4b8 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 260
19  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9232f390 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 84
20  com.apple.AppKit              	0x91753058 _DPSNextEvent + 596
21  com.apple.AppKit              	0x91752a10 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 112
22  com.apple.Safari              	0x0000878c 0x1000 + 30604
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9174c6cc -[NSApplication run] + 736
24  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9171d0d0 NSApplicationMain + 440
25  com.apple.Safari              	0x000bdd30 0x1000 + 773424

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a24e4c __semwait_signal + 12
1   com.apple.WebCore             	0x9518992c WebCore::IconDatabase::syncThreadMainLoop() + 316
2   com.apple.WebCore             	0x951459c4 WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 420
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a2535c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90d23988 CFURLCacheWorkerThread(void*) + 292
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a2535c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965d2c6c +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 280
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a82ae4 select$DARWIN_EXTSN + 12
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9348a9b0 __CFSocketManager + 764

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a2535c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965a9a44 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) runMode:beforeDate:] + 168
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b4338 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) run] + 72
5   com.apple.Safari              	0x0005eba8 0x1000 + 383912
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 0 crashed with PPC Thread State 32:
  srr0: 0x95257e48  srr1: 0x0000f030   dar: 0x00000059 dsisr: 0x40000000
    r0: 0x95257e9c    r1: 0xbfffd8e0    r2: 0x00000001    r3: 0x17005ed4
    r4: 0x003c4080    r5: 0x00000484    r6: 0x0000000c    r7: 0x00000018
    r8: 0x00000016    r9: 0x00000016   r10: 0x00000016   r11: 0x00000001
   r12: 0x951e9190   r13: 0x00000000   r14: 0xa054c478   r15: 0x16e16fc0
   r16: 0x00193eb4   r17: 0x00193eb4   r18: 0x00193eb4   r19: 0x00193eb4
   r20: 0x00193eb4   r21: 0x16e34e90   r22: 0x00000000   r23: 0x00193d34
   r24: 0x00000000   r25: 0x00193eb4   r26: 0x00122fa0   r27: 0x170d51c8
   r28: 0x00000003   r29: 0x170d51c0   r30: 0x17005ed4   r31: 0x00183eb4
    cr: 0x44044404   xer: 0x00000000    lr: 0x95257e9c   ctr: 0x951e9190
vrsave: 0x00000000

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -   0x13dfff  com.apple.Safari 3.1.2 (5525.20.1) <17f263c76ef2d5167ef6d7067261d2f5> /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
  0x182000 -   0x191ffc  SyndicationUI ??? (???) <fc04edfeb23291b9da72e772514e418f> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SyndicationUI.framework/Versions/A/SyndicationUI
  0x56e000 -   0x668ff3  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 2.0.8 (2.0.8) <301197bb19c83780749805b978095825> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x14880000 - 0x14886fff  libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib ??? (???) <f0ef1c03fbcd8f529485bbebe5fb5ea7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
0x16f26000 - 0x16f27ffc  com.apple.JavaPluginCocoa 12.0.0 (12.0.0) <0118f511530fa8d4fa6a0ee7ed9ca6f9> /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/JavaPluginCocoa.bundle/Contents/MacOS/JavaPluginCocoa
0x16f49000 - 0x16f50fff  com.apple.JavaVM 12.0.2 (12.0.2) <7a7d795d9c93b302a8a2b838bcb6a914> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/JavaVM
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe30b23  dyld 96.2 (???) <ef2061020a88c4fe1f40b8d9cb1a6101> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90035000 - 0x9005effb  com.apple.shortcut 1 (1.0) <032016a45147a2f3f191ce70187587c9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x9005f000 - 0x9012efff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.5.0 (4.5.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x9012f000 - 0x90315ffb  com.apple.security 5.0.4 (34102) <9a5739b5b522f963b320fd71581b9cf5> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x90316000 - 0x90617ffb  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 786.6 (786.6) <d2ae460a0de15ca950ac723616666507> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x90618000 - 0x90784ff9  com.apple.AddressBook.framework 4.1.1 (695) <c2da7479f17eecd7a1efd7250afb0aef> /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x909bd000 - 0x909c1ffe  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <d6e2a570359313a39c6783c2ecfee608> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x909c2000 - 0x90a4cfff  libvMisc.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x90a4d000 - 0x90b6bff7  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.5.1 (1.5.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x90b6c000 - 0x90bfbffb  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.4.6 (1.4.6) <3b1ac6c5643f1858e86ec52554c4b408> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x90c3c000 - 0x90cc1fff  libsqlite3.0.dylib ??? (???) <f2a33fe2663eab9c7f4806d2cf05b4ee> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x90cc2000 - 0x90d18fff  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x90d19000 - 0x90d9dffd  com.apple.CFNetwork 330.4 (330.4) <6e1a01b50c14cf720e067ea018c4e4ad> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x90df9000 - 0x90dfcfff  com.apple.help 1.1 (36) <7106d6e074a3b9835ebf1e6cc6c822ce> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x90dfd000 - 0x91126fe7  libLAPACK.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x9112d000 - 0x9112dfff  com.apple.Carbon 136 (136) <6a6a209ec9179368db7ead8382b8ee63> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x9112e000 - 0x91141ffb  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.7.1 (3.7.1) <dc8dac074f4d19175c5613b35aa529b3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x91142000 - 0x91144ffd  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <3d70fcb7557347829c96c9753074b3f1> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x91146000 - 0x9116affb  libGL.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x91171000 - 0x915a6ffa  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <f032e07d587794af4d4ba1b7dc7b4fd2> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x915a7000 - 0x915aefff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (85) <0d1256175c5512c911ede094d767acfe> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x915af000 - 0x91636ffb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.1.0 (3.1) <880a5a35ef1c5158271ee4b305b35626> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x91637000 - 0x91652ff3  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.5.4 (3.5.4) <d69161954145cf745b51ae31e0961077> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x91717000 - 0x91e8cfff  com.apple.AppKit 6.5.3 (949.33) <1144a07dd55895f89e44adf80cc151d9> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x91e8d000 - 0x91e98ff9  com.apple.helpdata 1.0 (14) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x91e99000 - 0x91efeffb  com.apple.ISSupport 1.7 (38) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ISSupport.framework/Versions/A/ISSupport
0x91eff000 - 0x91f07fff  libbsm.dylib ??? (???) <c1fca3cbe3b1c21e9b31bc89b920f34c> /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x91f08000 - 0x91f3dffb  com.apple.LDAPFramework 1.4.3 (106) <d9a3a16b2d468683b68f714d11196d7b> /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x91f3e000 - 0x91fd2ff7  com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.5.1 (???) <c1d6fa5eb7372b90ca4fea8910170152> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x91fd3000 - 0x91fd3ffa  com.apple.CoreServices 32 (32) <42b6dda539f7411606187335d9eae0c5> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x91fd4000 - 0x91ffbfff  libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <3700d04090629deddb436aa2d516c56d> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x91ffc000 - 0x92092fff  com.apple.LaunchServices 289.2 (289.2) <67191ba4de2d3d14be9b4bbddd4fe0a6>


----------



## Play DVD (9 Septembre 2008)

suite :


/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x92093000 - 0x921a1fff  com.apple.PubSub 1.0.3 (65.1.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/PubSub.framework/Versions/A/PubSub
0x922ee000 - 0x922fdfff  com.apple.DSObjCWrappers.Framework 1.3 (1.3) <897487778bd1c0429fcd88c99c293583> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
0x922fe000 - 0x92637feb  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.5.3 (???) <1f08f0263f6037c253e6cfbe69cfc5a0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x92638000 - 0x92645ffb  com.apple.opengl 1.5.6 (1.5.6) <9f2c6a226837dae46ced8b28e195210c> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x92646000 - 0x92729feb  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) <23a407d7dac6090562827e97bac3cb86> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x9272a000 - 0x9276bffb  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <0d0a3107d26786c3708e6a511d5acec9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x9276c000 - 0x927b2ff9  com.apple.securityinterface 3.0 (32532) <82a438eff282dd1dc1f803dfd91b5f38> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
0x927b3000 - 0x927bfff3  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.2 (3.9.2) <79588842bcaf6c747a95b2120304397a> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x927c0000 - 0x927eaff7  libssl.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <96a900022cb333091411b0e42eeeb2d6> /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.7.dylib
0x927eb000 - 0x92828fff  libRIP.A.dylib ??? (???) <5f21492caab359881ef01076fee5f016> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x92829000 - 0x92878ff7  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <dba44404ea3684df4f23df5e8e5430c3> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x9288b000 - 0x928a6ffb  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <a0a5ce98fa9fe98fe190c99a3dbbdfa0> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x928a7000 - 0x928aeffb  com.apple.print.framework.Print 218.0.2 (220.1) <c7e0e618d5867ae227403ae385aacd82> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x928af000 - 0x92e26ff3  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.351.32 (???) <9f74f6f37d389945b10af033ae035ee5> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x92e27000 - 0x92ea8fff  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 5.5.3 (245.3) <032f772f8169945c1d1b524d96edcef6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x92ea9000 - 0x92eaafff  libffi.dylib ??? (???) <11b77dbce4aa0f0b66d40014230abd1d> /usr/lib/libffi.dylib
0x92eab000 - 0x92eacff8  com.apple.ApplicationServices 34 (34) <6aa5ee485bb2e656531b3505932b845f> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x9312a000 - 0x9318afff  com.apple.CoreText 2.0.2 (???) <e5940fddbca517f29b8865c9b02ddff0> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x9318b000 - 0x93274fff  libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <6bf1a24e68615e0edf843988f5a0a1f4> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x93416000 - 0x9353bffb  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.3 (476.14) <56add4656a227fa699f8aa1427b369d9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x9353c000 - 0x935d6ffb  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 3.3 (???) <5c97f539ba68e1143929cd89db390d20> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x935d7000 - 0x935d7ff8  com.apple.Cocoa 6.5 (???) <e9a4f1c636d00893db0494c4040176ba> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x935d8000 - 0x936ecffa  com.apple.vImage 3.0 (3.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x936ed000 - 0x93700fff  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.4 (1.6.4) <f12db38b92cbf96b024206698434d14d> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x93701000 - 0x937e8fff  com.apple.JavaScriptCore 5525.18 (5525.18) <d94ee2a4a7aa244335a4a2a49a5aaeec> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x937e9000 - 0x93802ffb  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.5.1 (1.5.1) <9b726d9ba75efbaccaed1d34e2f71ea0> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x93804000 - 0x9394cffb  libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <dd2fd169aa328f6e97a1d700e5846866> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x9394d000 - 0x93952ff6  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x93953000 - 0x93963fff  libsasl2.2.dylib ??? (???) <18935d5e775962f4728b91189b092d45> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x93964000 - 0x93f1efff  libBLAS.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x93f35000 - 0x93ff7fff  com.apple.WebKit 5525.18 (5525.18) <465f23fde0c38d87fd0e0103a3393772> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x93ff8000 - 0x940a8fff  com.apple.QD 3.11.52 (???) <f33191c288897dd4d2e2c4b87bcc09b4> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x940dc000 - 0x940f4ffb  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <fe37191e732eeb66189185cd000a210b> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x940f5000 - 0x940f5fff  com.apple.Accelerate 1.4.2 (Accelerate 1.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x9410a000 - 0x9412aff7  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <92341083256fbcd28888a179ebf941ef> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x9412b000 - 0x94176ffb  com.apple.Metadata 10.5.2 (398.18) <0899c93992af8d2e36e4dd2ad21ba475> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x94177000 - 0x941b4ffe  com.apple.securityfoundation 3.0 (32989) <d629b36fcfea256ec309420b99dccabf> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x94fc3000 - 0x94fe2fff  com.apple.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x950bc000 - 0x95103fff  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.2 (163) <cb063c95a55ba12994a64c7e47f5706a> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x95104000 - 0x95142ff7  libtidy.A.dylib ??? (???) <aec2c15110f29e8461160b4fa0a1fbbe> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x95143000 - 0x95824ff3  com.apple.WebCore 5525.18.1 (5525.18.1) <c339884f32c81b029105d8a0243db0ff> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x95836000 - 0x95838fff  com.apple.CrashReporterSupport 10.5.0 (156) <906c8d99acdeb122551a99cd930bf32f> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
0x95839000 - 0x9583cffb  com.apple.securityhi 3.0 (30817) <e50c0cac9048f8923b95797753d50b5c> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x9583d000 - 0x958d6fc3  libvDSP.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x958d7000 - 0x958ddffb  com.apple.backup.framework 1.0 (1.0) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x958de000 - 0x95904fff  libcups.2.dylib ??? (???) <faed280b72f625b591ae0506cb142367> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x95953000 - 0x95972fff  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x95973000 - 0x9598fffb  com.apple.openscripting 1.2.8 (???) <cc6a91ad44b9d013d03b9977a1459bd5> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x95990000 - 0x95ceeff2  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.5.3 (1.5.3) <c410b1f89e67d41c3d06eac1790b500c> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x95cef000 - 0x95dc2fff  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 226.5 (226.5) <50a4f7fe2d6078971f9ef6fc88cc5d2b> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x95dc3000 - 0x95e1fffb  com.apple.HIServices 1.7.0 (???) <48d200891cc9dd795ee547d526c6a45b> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x95e20000 - 0x95ea8fff  com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <66a99ad6bc695390a66dd24789e23dcc> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x95ea9000 - 0x95eb4fff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.7.24 (3.7.24) <ae3dc890a43a9269388301f6b59d3091> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x95eb5000 - 0x95ed4fff  libresolv.9.dylib ??? (???) <ea4013600c24f794dff0013de3db4bf4> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x95ef4000 - 0x95efcffb  libCGATS.A.dylib ??? (???) <367c4beab293fb4e93202bd1d3339fe6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
0x95f6a000 - 0x95fccffb  com.apple.htmlrendering 68 (1.1.3) <e852db1c007de975fae2f0c2769c88ef> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x95fcd000 - 0x96092ffb  com.apple.CoreData 100.1 (186) <9cf54cb19b18e53ee22edb7ababa6e6c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x960c0000 - 0x960cdfff  libCSync.A.dylib ??? (???) <78f215768036cfce737f00116252c626> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x960ce000 - 0x960f9ff7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <b3a3a4b0f09653bd6d58f1847922b533> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x9615f000 - 0x96176ffb  com.apple.ImageCapture 4.0 (5.0.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x964a5000 - 0x96520fff  com.apple.SearchKit 1.2.0 (1.2.0) <1b448fbae02460eae76ee1c6883f45d6> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x96521000 - 0x9652ffff  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <1a70dd3594a8c5ad39d785af5da23237> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x96572000 - 0x967b7ffb  com.apple.Foundation 6.5.5 (677.19) <1667218c075b6e69728c5c2dd9ff6065> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x967bf000 - 0x967f0fff  com.apple.coreui 1.1 (61) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x967f1000 - 0x967f1fff  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.5 (1.5) /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x9691d000 - 0x969d7fff  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <29883b10f7a6ac2dd91addabf60e0ff8> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x96a1d000 - 0x96bb6fe3  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <79cf3ef34f92361dc6263d884c723c24> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x96bb7000 - 0x96d01ffb  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 2.0.2 (2.0.2) <20c50c4b4d09a4cf69fb8732e3d79081> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x96d02000 - 0x96d0bfff  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.2.1 (2.2.1) <a389b4c2badce39540f24402f7df35e7> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x96dae000 - 0x96e15ffb  libstdc++.6.dylib ??? (???) <a4e9b10268b3ffac26d0296499b24e8e> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x96e16000 - 0x96e4bfff  com.apple.AE 402.2 (402.2) <0b15a08da8ec38b74fb9dd6e579ed25f> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x96e4c000 - 0x96e4cffb  com.apple.installserver.framework 1.0 (8) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InstallServer.framework/Versions/A/InstallServer
0x96e59000 - 0x96f09fff  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.0.12 (6.0.12) <5cf1a9c1d7e526bb9b084013a1722d08> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x96f0a000 - 0x96f43fff  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.9.2 (1.9.2) <1a39075165bf7447fe8be1e93db49346> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x96faf000 - 0x96fbaffb  libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <ea47fd375407f162c76d14d64ba246cd> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0xfffec000 - 0xfffeffff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0xffff8000 - 0xffff9703  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib


----------



## ntx (9 Septembre 2008)

A priori pas de liens entre le plantage de iTunes et celui de Safari. Il faudrait noter pour chaque crash la libraire en cause pour voir c'est toujours la même : 

```
Thread 0 Crashed:
0 com.apple.WebCore 0x95257e48 WebCore:ynamicNodeList::length() const + 120
1 SyndicationUI 0x00183f10 -[SafariSyndication _linksFromDOM:baseURL:] + 92
```
Parce que si la librairie impliquée est "aléatoire" il faudrait songer à un problème de disque ou de mémoire. Pas de nouvelle barrette installée récemment ?


----------



## Play DVD (10 Septembre 2008)

J'ai justement changé le disque dur, parce qu'il plantai : il grattait en permanence puis sans prévenir il arrêtait tout et il n'y avait plus qu'a l'éteindre manuellement, ça ou alors il me mettait le message au milieu de l'écran écrit en plusieurs langue qu'il y avait une erreur et de redémarrer l'ordinateur.
Sinon, que je l'ai acheter il venait de inverser, changer ou de rajouter des barrettes, ce qui fait c'est difficile de savoir quel sont les mauvaise barrette.

J'ai trouver la liste des rapport de crash de plusieurs application, en voilà le début :

Process:         Cariboost [513]
Path:            /Applications/Cariboost.app/Contents/MacOS/Cariboost
Identifier:      Cariboost
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       PPC (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [79]

Date/Time:       2008-08-22 19:36:34.991 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.4 (9E17)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x00000000000001f8
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   ???                           	0x000001f8 0 + 504
1   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923154b0 HIView::EventHandler(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 4308
2   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923063cc DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1488
3   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305564 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 468
4   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305380 SendEventToEventTargetWithOptions + 56
5   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923ba928 SendSimpleControlEvent(HIView*, unsigned long) + 88
6   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923c8ec0 HIView::AncestorBecomingInactive() + 52
7   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923c8ed0 HIView::AncestorBecomingInactive() + 68
8   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923c8ed0 HIView::AncestorBecomingInactive() + 68
9   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923c8ed0 HIView::AncestorBecomingInactive() + 68
10  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923c8ed0 HIView::AncestorBecomingInactive() + 68
11  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923c8d28 HIView:eactivate(unsigned char) + 64
12  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923c8cd0 DeactivateControl + 36
13  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9232db8c HandleWindowEvent(OpaqueEventRef*) + 1340
14  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9238c6e8 StandardWindowEventHandler(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 184
15  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923063cc DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1488
16  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305564 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 468
17  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305380 SendEventToEventTargetWithOptions + 56
18  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9238cb60 SendWindowEvent(OpaqueWindowPtr*, unsigned long, double, Point*, unsigned long, short, unsigned long) + 204
19  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9232dbbc HandleWindowEvent(OpaqueEventRef*) + 1388
20  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9238c6e8 StandardWindowEventHandler(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 184
21  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923063cc DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1488
22  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305564 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 468
23  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305380 SendEventToEventTargetWithOptions + 56
24  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9238c4c0 PostActivateEvent + 336
25  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9238bf94 HiliteAndActivateWindow + 356
26  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x925d3e98 AdjustToNewWindowActivation(WindowData*, WindowContext*, OpaqueWindowPtr*, unsigned char, WindowData*) + 144
27  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9238d28c PotentiallyAdjustToNewWindowActivation(WindowData*, WindowData*, WindowContext*, OpaqueWindowPtr*, WindowData*) + 140
28  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9238d030 WindowData::SelectWindow() + 216
29  QtGui                         	0x00c6b280 QWidget::activateWindow() + 400
30  QtGui                         	0x00c4f75c QApplicationPrivate::globalEventProcessor(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 1100
31  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923063cc DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1488
32  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305564 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 468
33  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305380 SendEventToEventTargetWithOptions + 56
34  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92335794 ToolboxEventDispatcherHandler(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 312
35  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92306820 DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 2596
36  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305564 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 468
37  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92322464 SendEventToEventTarget + 56
38  QtGui                         	0x00c4bb68 qt_mac_send_event(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>, OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueWindowPtr*) + 168
39  QtGui                         	0x00c596c0 QEventDispatcherMac:rocessEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>) + 720
40  QtCore                        	0x01519944 QEventLoop:rocessEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>) + 68
41  QtCore                        	0x01519ae8 QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>) + 152
42  QtGui                         	0x00fc6848 QDialog::exec() + 216
43  Cariboost                     	0x0003f60c BuildingPageCanvasView::editPageProperties() + 308
44  Cariboost                     	0x00042fa0 BuildingPageCanvasView_compHandler::contentsMouseDoubleClickEvent(QMouseEvent*) + 212
45  Qt3Support                    	0x00500bc8 Q3ScrollView::viewportMouseDoubleClickEvent(QMouseEvent*) + 136
46  Qt3Support                    	0x0050361c Q3ScrollView::eventFilter(QObject*, QEvent*) + 1052
47  QtGui                         	0x00bfc190 QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) + 544
48  QtGui                         	0x00bfe670 QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) + 2368
49  QtCore                        	0x0151a110 QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) + 112
50  QtGui                         	0x00c5125c QApplicationPrivate::globalEventProcessor(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 8012
51  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923063cc DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1488
52  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305564 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 468
53  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92322464 SendEventToEventTarget + 56
54  QtGui                         	0x00c6eeb0 QWidgetPrivate::qt_window_event(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 3504
55  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x923063cc DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1488
56  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305564 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 468
57  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92322464 SendEventToEventTarget + 56
58  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92335ab4 ToolboxEventDispatcherHandler(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 1112
59  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92306820 DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 2596
60  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92305564 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 468
61  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x92322464 SendEventToEventTarget + 56
62  QtGui                         	0x00c4bb68 qt_mac_send_event(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>, OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueWindowPtr*) + 168
63  QtGui                         	0x00c596c0 QEventDispatcherMac:rocessEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>) + 720
64  QtCore                        	0x01519944 QEventLoop:rocessEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>) + 68
65  QtCore                        	0x01519ae8 QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop:rocessEventsFlag>) + 152
66  QtCore                        	0x0151e0a4 QCoreApplication::exec() + 228
67  Cariboost                     	0x0000a4c4 main + 1944
68  Cariboost                     	0x00007dc0 _start + 760
69  Cariboost                     	0x00007ac4 start + 48
70  ???                           	0000000000 0 + 0

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e498 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a6190c _pthread_cond_wait + 1336
2   QtCore                        	0x0144678c QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) + 332
3   QtNetwork                     	0x007d41ac QHostInfoAgent::run() + 124
4   QtCore                        	0x014454b0 QThreadPrivate::start(void*) + 192
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a82ae4 select$DARWIN_EXTSN + 12
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9348a9b0 __CFSocketManager + 764

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a2535c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347fdf0 CFRunLoopRun + 60
4   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x90b6d650 TSystemNotificationTask::SystemNotificationTaskProc(void*) + 104
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9035e7d8 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a2535c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347fdf0 CFRunLoopRun + 60
4   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x90b6d7cc TFSEventsNotificationTask::FSEventsNotificationTaskProc(void*) + 176
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9035e7d8 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a24e4c __semwait_signal + 12
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a61a00 _pthread_cond_wait + 1580
2   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x903609e8 TSWaitOnCondition + 132
3   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9033ee44 TSWaitOnConditionTimedRelative + 204
4   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x903605a4 MPWaitOnQueue + 272
5   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x90b78d0c TNodeSyncTask::SyncTaskProc(void*) + 88
6   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9035e7d8 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a5fe98 kevent + 12
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x93456ec0 __monitor_file_descriptor__ + 88

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b91ac -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 384
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b8fd8 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 268
4   com.apple.AppKit              	0x917ae76c -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:] + 664
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 8:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9033ee68 TSWaitOnConditionTimedRelative + 240
3   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x903605a4 MPWaitOnQueue + 272
4   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x90b7a9cc TFolderSizeTask::FolderSizeTaskProc(void*) + 88
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9035e7d8 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 0 crashed with PPC Thread State 32:
  srr0: 0x000001f8  srr1: 0x4000f030   dar: 0x1985f000 dsisr: 0x40000000
    r0: 0x000001f8    r1: 0xbfffa2f0    r2: 0x01786ff0    r3: 0x01786b54
    r4: 0x3edc60b0    r5: 0x01786b54    r6: 0xbfffa684    r7: 0x000000ff
    r8: 0xbfffa670    r9: 0x01786da0   r10: 0x0000002c   r11: 0xa039a2dc
   r12: 0x000001f8   r13: 0x00000000   r14: 0x00000000   r15: 0xbfffd6fc
   r16: 0x0170d00c   r17: 0xbfffd724   r18: 0xbfffd69c   r19: 0xbfffd698
   r20: 0x01229400   r21: 0xa05508a0   r22: 0x01149400   r23: 0x00000001
   r24: 0x00000000   r25: 0x00000001   r26: 0x636e746c   r27: 0x01786b54
   r28: 0x00000000   r29: 0x636e746c   r30: 0x3edc60b0   r31: 0x923143f0
    cr: 0x44842424   xer: 0x00000000    lr: 0x923154b0   ctr: 0x000001f8
vrsave: 0x00000000


----------



## Play DVD (10 Septembre 2008)

Process:         Finder [96]
Path:            /System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/MacOS/Finder
Identifier:      com.apple.finder
Version:         10.5.4 (10.5.4)
Build Info:      Finder_FE-6071700~11
Code Type:       PPC (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [63]

Date/Time:       2008-07-15 21:15:16.147 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.4 (9E17)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000004
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91ae46ac __CFDictionaryGrow + 884
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91ae4d50 CFDictionarySetValue + 252
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b3bc70 CFStringEncodingGetConverter + 280
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b3bd38 CFStringEncodingIsValidEncoding + 12
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b3f1b8 __CFStringDecodeByteStream3 + 1732
5   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b2a490 __CFStringCreateImmutableFunnel3 + 784
6   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b2b510 CFStringCreateWithCString + 88
7   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x96721eac FOComputeFontFileInfo(unsigned short, unsigned long, __CFDictionary const**) + 844
8   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x9670c048 _eATSGetFontFileInfo + 776
9   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x967270cc ATSGetFontFileInfo + 80
10  com.apple.finder              	0x001d6758 0x1000 + 1922904
11  com.apple.finder              	0x001f112c 0x1000 + 2031916
12  com.apple.finder              	0x000b79bc 0x1000 + 747964
13  com.apple.finder              	0x000b7914 0x1000 + 747796
14  com.apple.finder              	0x000b7828 0x1000 + 747560
15  com.apple.finder              	0x000b7760 0x1000 + 747360
16  com.apple.finder              	0x001e6828 0x1000 + 1988648
17  com.apple.finder              	0x000b0e30 0x1000 + 720432
18  com.apple.finder              	0x001e6bd0 0x1000 + 1989584
19  com.apple.finder              	0x001e7cfc 0x1000 + 1993980
20  com.apple.finder              	0x001e8ddc 0x1000 + 1998300
21  com.apple.finder              	0x001e8fa8 0x1000 + 1998760
22  com.apple.finder              	0x001e90e8 0x1000 + 1999080
23  com.apple.finder              	0x00161ae8 0x1000 + 1444584
24  com.apple.finder              	0x00028b70 0x1000 + 162672
25  com.apple.finder              	0x00028124 0x1000 + 160036
26  com.apple.finder              	0x00027fb8 0x1000 + 159672
27  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591b3c8 DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1484
28  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591a560 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 464
29  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95937460 SendEventToEventTarget + 52
30  com.apple.finder              	0x0022bfbc 0x1000 + 2273212
31  com.apple.finder              	0x000281ac 0x1000 + 160172
32  com.apple.finder              	0x00027fb8 0x1000 + 159672
33  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591b3c8 DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1484
34  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591a560 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 464
35  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95937460 SendEventToEventTarget + 52
36  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9596cefc SendHICommandEvent(unsigned long, HICommand const*, unsigned long, unsigned long, unsigned char, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, OpaqueEventRef**) + 452
37  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95993848 SendMenuItemSelectedEvent + 136
38  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9599374c FinishMenuSelection(MenuData*, MenuData*, MenuResult*, MenuResult*, unsigned long, unsigned long, unsigned long, unsigned char) + 136
39  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959e5a44 PopUpMenuSelectCore(MenuData*, Point, double, Point, unsigned short, unsigned int, Rect const*, unsigned short, unsigned long, Rect const*, Rect const*, __CFString const*, OpaqueMenuRef**, unsigned short*) + 1428
40  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959e5418 _HandlePopUpMenuSelection7 + 568
41  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95a7acb8 _HandlePopUpMenuSelection5 + 132
42  com.apple.finder              	0x0015a228 0x1000 + 1413672
43  com.apple.finder              	0x0015eaa4 0x1000 + 1432228
44  com.apple.finder              	0x0011bbcc 0x1000 + 1158092
45  com.apple.finder              	0x0002e594 0x1000 + 185748
46  com.apple.finder              	0x00034750 0x1000 + 210768
47  com.apple.finder              	0x000281ac 0x1000 + 160172
48  com.apple.finder              	0x00027fb8 0x1000 + 159672
49  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591b3c8 DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1484
50  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591a560 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 464
51  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95937460 SendEventToEventTarget + 52
52  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959e85a4 HIView::Click(OpaqueEventRef*) + 280
53  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959e840c HandleClickAsHIView(OpaqueWindowPtr*, OpaqueEventRef*) + 148
54  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959e7d0c HandleWindowClick(OpaqueWindowPtr*, Point, short, unsigned long, OpaqueEventRef*) + 492
55  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959e7af0 HandleMouseEvent(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*) + 700
56  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959a16d8 StandardWindowEventHandler(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 168
57  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591b3c8 DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1484
58  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591a560 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 464
59  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9598e078 CallNextEventHandler + 116
60  com.apple.finder              	0x000899f8 0x1000 + 559608
61  com.apple.finder              	0x00089214 0x1000 + 557588
62  com.apple.finder              	0x00049d6c 0x1000 + 298348
63  com.apple.finder              	0x00072294 0x1000 + 463508
64  com.apple.finder              	0x000281ac 0x1000 + 160172
65  com.apple.finder              	0x00027fb8 0x1000 + 159672
66  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591b3c8 DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 1484
67  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591a560 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 464
68  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95937460 SendEventToEventTarget + 52
69  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9594aab0 ToolboxEventDispatcherHandler(OpaqueEventHandlerCallRef*, OpaqueEventRef*, void*) + 1108
70  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591b81c DispatchEventToHandlers(EventTargetRec*, OpaqueEventRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 2592
71  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9591a560 SendEventToEventTargetInternal(OpaqueEventRef*, OpaqueEventTargetRef*, HandlerCallRec*) + 464
72  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95937460 SendEventToEventTarget + 52
73  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959a5f10 ToolboxEventDispatcher + 84
74  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x959a244c RunApplicationEventLoop + 164
75  com.apple.finder              	0x00024eb8 0x1000 + 147128
76  com.apple.finder              	0x001033e4 0x1000 + 1057764
77  com.apple.finder              	0x00009e88 0x1000 + 36488

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x955ed438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x955f435c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b11568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b11df0 CFRunLoopRun + 60
4   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x9509e650 TSystemNotificationTask::SystemNotificationTaskProc(void*) + 104
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x95329804 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9562f658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x955ed438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x955f435c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b11568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b11df0 CFRunLoopRun + 60
4   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x9509e7cc TFSEventsNotificationTask::FSEventsNotificationTaskProc(void*) + 176
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x95329804 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9562f658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x955f3e4c __semwait_signal + 12
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x95630a00 _pthread_cond_wait + 1580
2   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9532ba14 TSWaitOnCondition + 132
3   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x95309e78 TSWaitOnConditionTimedRelative + 204
4   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9532b5d0 MPWaitOnQueue + 272
5   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x950a9d0c TNodeSyncTask::SyncTaskProc(void*) + 88
6   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x95329804 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9562f658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9562ee98 kevent + 12
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91ae8f58 __monitor_file_descriptor__ + 240

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x95651ae4 select$DARWIN_EXTSN + 12
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x91b1c9b0 __CFSocketManager + 764

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x955ed4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x956308fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.finder              	0x0009a2e0 0x1000 + 627424
3   com.apple.finder              	0x0000a804 0x1000 + 38916
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9562f658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x955ed4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x956308fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.finder              	0x0004ea8c 0x1000 + 318092
3   com.apple.finder              	0x0000a804 0x1000 + 38916
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9562f658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 8:
0   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x967072c8 SimpleRuntimeEndianScalar<unsigned long, (EEndianness)0>::SwapBytes(unsigned long) + 0
1   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x966c72bc FontNameCacheNodeProc(DLCacheTree const*, void*, void*, void*, unsigned char*) + 64
2   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x966c70a4 FindInDLCacheTree + 252
3   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x966c6d5c FindEntryInNameCache + 688
4   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x966c6758 _eFOFindName + 144
5   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x967216a4 FindBestFontName(privateFontObjectRecord* const*, unsigned long, unsigned long, unsigned long*, unsigned long*, unsigned long*, unsigned long*, unsigned long*) + 276
6   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x96721f7c FOComputeFontFileInfo(unsigned short, unsigned long, __CFDictionary const**) + 1052
7   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x9670c048 _eATSGetFontFileInfo + 776
8   ...ple.ApplicationServices.ATS	0x967270cc ATSGetFontFileInfo + 80
9   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x9510aaec TMetaData::FetchFontVersion() const + 104
10  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x950e3e04 TMetaData::FetchVersionMetaData() const + 52
11  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x950e3dbc THFSPlusRef::FetchVersionMetaData() const + 28
12  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x950c7eb0 TNode::UpdatePropertySynchronous(unsigned long) + 556
13  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x950c7c2c TPropertyTask::HandleFetchProperty(TCountedPtr<TNodeTask> const&, TNodePtr const&) + 44
14  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x950b1404 TPropertyTask::HandlePropertyRequest(TCountedPtr<TNodeTask> const&) + 416
15  com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x950b10c8 TPropertyTask:ropertyTaskProc(void*) + 172
16  ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x95329804 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
17  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9562f658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 9:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x955ed4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x956308fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x95309e9c TSWaitOnConditionTimedRelative + 240
3   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x9532b5d0 MPWaitOnQueue + 272
4   com.apple.DesktopServices     	0x950ab9cc TFolderSizeTask::FolderSizeTaskProc(void*) + 88
5   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x95329804 PrivateMPEntryPoint + 76
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9562f658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 0 crashed with PPC Thread State 32:
  srr0: 0x91ae46ac  srr1: 0x0000f030   dar: 0x00000004 dsisr: 0x40000000
    r0: 0x00000000    r1: 0xbfff9f00    r2: 0x00000004    r3: 0x00020000
    r4: 0xa1b1c1d3    r5: 0x18306db4    r6: 0xbfff9f3c    r7: 0x15efdff3
    r8: 0x00000000    r9: 0x668d7fbd   r10: 0x00000003   r11: 0xce502800
   r12: 0x955f7af4   r13: 0x00000000   r14: 0xbfffa680   r15: 0xbfffa67c
   r16: 0xa02de4b8   r17: 0xa02df5f8   r18: 0xa02de468   r19: 0x00000000
   r20: 0x18306db0   r21: 0x00000004   r22: 0xa02de174   r23: 0x15efb9c0
   r24: 0xa02de174   r25: 0x15ef63a0   r26: 0xa02de174   r27: 0x00000001
   r28: 0x00000004   r29: 0x15ef63a4   r30: 0x1833bf90   r31: 0x91ae4350
    cr: 0x22088442   xer: 0x00000000    lr: 0x91ae4650   ctr: 0x00000000
vrsave: 0x00000000


----------



## Play DVD (10 Septembre 2008)

Process:         Microsoft Excel [135]
Path:            /Applications/Microsoft Excel.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Excel
Identifier:      com.microsoft.Excel
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       PPC (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [63]

Date/Time:       2008-07-14 21:48:07.597 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.4 (9E17)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000001, 0x000000008fe0105c
Crashed Thread:  0

Dyld Error Message:
  Library not loaded: @executable_path/../Frameworks/Netlib.framework/Versions/12/Netlib
  Referenced from: /Applications/Microsoft Excel.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Excel
  Reason: image not found








Process:         Microsoft Word [302]
Path:            /Applications/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Word
Identifier:      com.microsoft.Word
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       PPC (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [63]

Date/Time:       2008-07-14 22:21:27.125 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.4 (9E17)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000001, 0x000000008fe0105c
Crashed Thread:  0

Dyld Error Message:
  Library not loaded: @executable_path/../Frameworks/MicrosoftComponentPlugin.framework/Versions/12/MicrosoftComponentPlugin
  Referenced from: /Applications/Microsoft Word.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Word
  Reason: image not found


----------



## Play DVD (10 Septembre 2008)

Process:         Mail [101]
Path:            /Applications/Mail.app/Contents/MacOS/Mail
Identifier:      com.apple.mail
Version:         3.4 (928)
Build Info:      Mail-9280000~1
Code Type:       PPC (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [69]

Date/Time:       2008-08-09 09:48:54.660 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.4 (9E17)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x000000007f000c5f
Crashed Thread:  1

Application Specific Information:
-[MailApp _synchronouslyTellSyncServicesToRegisterAndSync]

Thread 0:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96b8935c dyld_stub_malloc_zone_free + 24
1   libobjc.A.dylib               	0x9264b304 _class_lookupMethodAndLoadCache + 220
2   libobjc.A.dylib               	0x9265d104 objc_msgSend + 260
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965ad384 -[NSConcretePortCoder encodeObject:isBycopy:isByref:] + 840
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965ac90c _NSWalkData2 + 980
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965ad970 -[NSConcretePortCoder encodeInvocation:] + 1124
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965ad36c -[NSConcretePortCoder encodeObject:isBycopy:isByref:] + 816
7   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965ac90c _NSWalkData2 + 980
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965ab7b8 -[NSConnection sendInvocation:internal:] + 1108
9   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x934f2718 ___forwarding___ + 696
10  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x934f2834 _CF_forwarding_prep_0 + 212
11  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x934f2a98 __invoking___ + 168
12  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x934f232c -[NSInvocation invoke] + 128
13  com.apple.syncservices        	0x94fe9620 -[ISyncConcreteManager _performSelectorOnServer:numberOfArguments:] + 1832
14  com.apple.syncservices        	0x95045b48 -[ISyncConcreteManager setSyncAlertHandler:selector:forClient:notifyServer:] + 560
15  com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657c74c __NSThreadPerformPerform + 340
16  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f2a4 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1104
17  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9232f72c RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 264
18  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9232f550 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 412
19  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9232f390 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 84
20  com.apple.AppKit              	0x91753058 _DPSNextEvent + 596
21  com.apple.AppKit              	0x91752a10 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 112
22  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9174c6cc -[NSApplication run] + 736
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9171d0d0 NSApplicationMain + 440
24  com.apple.mail                	0x000f3648 0x1000 + 992840

Thread 1 Crashed:
0   libobjc.A.dylib               	0x9265d018 objc_msgSend + 24
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x934861c4 CFSetContainsValue + 152
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347d1e4 CFRunLoopRemoveSource + 104
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347d380 __CFRunLoopSourceRemoveFromRunLoop + 136
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9341eb80 CFBagApplyFunction + 144
5   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347d574 CFRunLoopSourceInvalidate + 184
6   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9345d598 CFMachPortInvalidate + 436
7   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9345debc __CFNotifyDeadMachPort + 320
8   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9345d778 __CFMachPortPerform + 180
9   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f804 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 2480
10  com.apple.Foundation          	0x965a9a44 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) runMode:beforeDate:] + 168
11  com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b4338 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) run] + 72
12  com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00457770 -[RSSInterchange _runManager] + 1760
13  com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
14  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b91ac -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 384
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b8fd8 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 268
4   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00459434 -[InvocationQueue _drainQueue] + 284
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a24e4c __semwait_signal + 12
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a61a00 _pthread_cond_wait + 1580
2   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x95a82d18 fe_fragment_thread + 48
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b91ac -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 384
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b8fd8 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 268
4   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00459434 -[InvocationQueue _drainQueue] + 284
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 5:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a2535c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965a9a44 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) runMode:beforeDate:] + 168
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b4338 -[NSRunLoop(NSRunLoop) run] + 72
5   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x0038eacc +[_NSSocket _runIOThread] + 88
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 6:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b91ac -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 384
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b8fd8 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 268
4   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00459434 -[InvocationQueue _drainQueue] + 284
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 7:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b91ac -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 384
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b8fd8 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 268
4   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00459434 -[InvocationQueue _drainQueue] + 284
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 8:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b91ac -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 384
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b8fd8 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 268
4   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00459434 -[InvocationQueue _drainQueue] + 284
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 9:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a2535c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.CFNetwork           	0x90d23988 CFURLCacheWorkerThread(void*) + 292
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 10:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   ...apple.AddressBook.framework	0x9062775c -[ABRemoteImageLoader workLoop] + 184
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 11:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e438 mach_msg_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a2535c mach_msg + 56
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9347f568 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 1812
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965d2c6c +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 280
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 12:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b91ac -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 384
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b8fd8 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 268
4   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00459434 -[InvocationQueue _drainQueue] + 284
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 13:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e4b8 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a618fc _pthread_cond_wait + 1320
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b91ac -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 384
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965b8fd8 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 268
4   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00459434 -[InvocationQueue _drainQueue] + 284
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 14:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a1e498 semaphore_wait_signal_trap + 8
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a256f4 pthread_mutex_lock + 648
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x965752e8 -[NSRecursiveLock lock] + 24
3   com.apple.syncservices        	0x94fe95b0 -[ISyncConcreteManager _performSelectorOnServer:numberOfArguments:] + 1720
4   com.apple.syncservices        	0x95045448 -[ISyncConcreteManager _setSyncAlertToolPath:bundleId:bundleRelativePath:forClient:] + 96
5   com.apple.Mail.Syncer         	0x00ec29fc 0xebc000 + 27132
6   com.apple.mail                	0x00036f58 0x1000 + 221016
7   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x934f2a98 __invoking___ + 168
8   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x934f232c -[NSInvocation invoke] + 128
9   com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x00459978 -[MonitoredInvocation invoke] + 392
10  com.apple.MessageFramework    	0x0045a728 +[WorkerThread _execute:] + 132
11  com.apple.Foundation          	0x9657bdec __NSThread__main__ + 1004
12  libSystem.B.dylib             	0x96a60658 _pthread_start + 316

Thread 1 crashed with PPC Thread State 32:
  srr0: 0x9265d018  srr1: 0x0000d030   dar: 0x7f000c5f dsisr: 0x00200000
    r0: 0x934861c8    r1: 0xf01013f0    r2: 0xa03ca9dc    r3: 0x00070065
    r4: 0x926bccac    r5: 0x17d20400    r6: 0x80808080    r7: 0x00000000
    r8: 0x00000000    r9: 0x00000018   r10: 0x627338ff   r11: 0x6d95ccac
   r12: 0x7f000c3f   r13: 0x00000000   r14: 0xa054c478   r15: 0x7fffffff
   r16: 0xffffffff   r17: 0x00000001   r18: 0x00000000   r19: 0x00000000
   r20: 0x00000000   r21: 0xa054c478   r22: 0xf01015c8   r23: 0x00000004
   r24: 0xf01015cc   r25: 0x17d20400   r26: 0x17d36610   r27: 0xa0566134
   r28: 0x9265d000   r29: 0x17d20400   r30: 0x00070065   r31: 0x93486134
    cr: 0x44042422   xer: 0x20000000    lr: 0x934861e4   ctr: 0x9265d000
vrsave: 0x00000000


----------



## Play DVD (10 Septembre 2008)

Et ça c'est quand il a fait un plantage systeme complet se matin :


Wed Sep 10 11:01:10 2008


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x0000000000000020 PC=0x0000000000084CE8
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x5532f000)
      PC=0x00084CE8; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000020; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00077DE8; R1=0x61DF7B10; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x067F708C 0x00077DE8 0x00078450 0x00079420 0x0006B8B4 0x0006C8C4 
         0x0003BE9C 0x00294DD0 0x00294E00 0x0030AC5C 0x000B2C48 0x65793E4C 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xF01028C0

Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x5532f000)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x5533dc80)
      PC=0x96A30DBC; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00059000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x96AFA528; R1=0xF01028C0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: quicklookd

Mac OS version:
9E17

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.4.0: Mon Jun  9 19:36:17 PDT 2008; root:xnu-1228.5.20~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerMac7,3
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x0009B498 0x0009BE3C 0x00029DD8 0x000AF210 0x000B2A78 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x5532f000)
      PC=0x00084CE8; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000020; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00077DE8; R1=0x61DF7B10; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x067F708C 0x00077DE8 0x00078450 0x00079420 0x0006B8B4 0x0006C8C4 
         0x0003BE9C 0x00294DD0 0x00294E00 0x0030AC5C 0x000B2C48 0x65793E4C 
         backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0xF01028C0

   Exception state (sv=0x5533dc80)
      PC=0x96A30DBC; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00059000; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x96AFA528; R1=0xF01028C0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: quicklookd


----------



## ntx (10 Septembre 2008)

C'est embêtant ton truc, ça ne plante jamais deux fois dans la même librairie. Le seul point commun semblerait être que ce sont toutes des librairies Apple, donc peut être un problème système. Essayer de réinstaller Léopard, voir l'OS d'origine.
Autre possibilité dans ce cas de figure, un problème sur une barrette mémoire. pas de nouvelles barrettes installes récemment ?
Si rien ne va dans ce sens, il reste malheureusement un problème hardware, passer les tests hardware sur le disque de Mac OSX.


----------



## Invité (10 Septembre 2008)

T'as démarré sur ton Dvd d'origine pour faire un test complet de l'AHT ?


----------



## Play DVD (10 Septembre 2008)

En fait le probleme est devenu dramatique dans la journée.

J'ai essayer de faire une reparation des autorisation de disque dur mais il a planter a chaque fois.

quand il a planter il afficher le crash rapport en très gros caractere sur tout l'ecran par dessus l'application qui était ouverte. Et maintenant il ne redemarre plus, il reste bloqué sur la page blanche avec la pomme, on entend le disque dur travailler, mais rien ne se passe.

J'ai essayer de ne pas mettre toute les barrette memoire, mais avec aucune il ne demarre.

Je ne sais pas comment faire pour faire un test materiel.


----------



## ntx (10 Septembre 2008)

Ca sent le disque qui a lâché, mais pour un matériel qui n'a qu'un mois c'est bizarre. Les symptômes étaient-ils toujours présents après le remplacement du disque et sont-ils revenus plus tard ?

Si ça ne redémarre plus du tout, je crains que tu sois bon pour le SAV


----------



## Play DVD (11 Septembre 2008)

J'ai réussi a lire les donnée sur le disque en le mettant en secondaire. Il ma aussi dit au demarage  de recuperer les donnée puis de formater dès que possible.
J'ai donc formater, mais impossible de finir la réinstalle de mac 10.4, il plante pandant l'installation.

Et meme l'ancien disque dur que j'avai garder ne veux plus redemarer, il a fonctionner juste le temps de transferer mes dossiers dessus.

Je pense que je vais laisser tomber, ça me rappel trop de mauvais souvenir avec windows, où je passait des journée à essayer de reparer des element non réparable, c'est sans fin. Il est de 2003 il a fait sont temps. J'ai plus qu'a passer commande chez apple.


----------

